# A few of my tanks



## Viv (27 Jan 2012)

Thought I'd show a few of my other tanks as well as an updated one of my rio 180 after sorting out the pogostemon - which was going nuts.
My vision 450. Theres quite a few loach in there, hence all the rock. One day it may get converted to a fully planted tank!





The Rio 180 as it looks now.




My barb tank (Rio 125).




And a 60l that's been set up ready for some yellow shrimp. The long piece of wood is temporary and I want to do something different with the right-hand side - just not sure what yet!




Viv


----------



## awtong (27 Jan 2012)

Love the second pic down.  You get drawn in by the vallis forest!  

Andy


----------



## Antipofish (27 Jan 2012)

Looking good Viv.  Love the tiger barb tank


----------



## Viv (27 Jan 2012)

He he yeah the vallis is getting a bit out of hand! I'm afraid pruning and trimming are pretty new to me. It took a while to get things growing, pulling plants up/cutting 'em back still feels _wrong_ somehow! lol I've been pulling up runners that head towards the front of the tank and trimming back the top growth but I don't really know what to do with the rest  :?  Pretty soon I can see me taking everything out and trying out a bit of actual scaping    Theres so many great tanks to be seen on here it makes me dissatisfied with mine!!!!    

Antipofish thanks for the comment about the barb tank. This was a new overhaul (Wednesday I think) done to add rocks so the filter shrimp can go back in there. I only had the stuff I had lying about but I actullay tried to give it a bit more thought than I usually do!!  

Viv


----------



## awtong (27 Jan 2012)

You could remve a few leaves of vallis from the crown if you wanted to thin it down a bit!

Andy


----------



## Viv (27 Jan 2012)

I might do that at the next water change. Its just the right-hand corner really, the rest is just a single row along the back. The watersprite has got another plantlet growing on it on the right too, thats also got to go!

Viv


----------

